# Diarrhea Rush



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey people,Firstly i am Lactose Intolerant and i do make sure i do not eat any milk products.Now to my problem...I have been having Diarrhea rushes for the past 3-4weeks and the thing is some times i think i need to go butnothing happens.







In other words i don't think i am regular for some reason. Some times i can not even go on a 10min drive and ineed to go.







What do you guys suggest??? WHat do you think it may be?


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

TeeZe-Boy said:


> Hey people,In other words i don't think i am regular for some reason. Some times i can not even go on a 10min drive and ineed to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it may be IBS!







But I think you should see your doctor and get tested before you start treating yourself. There are some nasty things that can get hold of your intestings, and you need to be sure you are treating the right condition.Angie in Texas, US


----------



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

Cottonwood said:


> I think it may be IBS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sample was all clear, what other tests can they do?My doctor said that IBS is a big circle of problems which is combine into one,how do i determine or narrow down what the exact cause might be?


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

TeeZe-Boy said:


> My sample was all clear, what other tests can they do?My doctor said that IBS is a big circle of problems which is combine into one,how do i determine or narrow down what the exact cause might be?


Sample of what? Have you had a colonoscopy? That seems to be what most doctors use in diagnosing IBS. It would be good to know you are not suffering an inflammatory bowel disease that can be dangerous (but that can also be treated).Angie in Texas, US


----------



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> Sample of what?


Poo Poo.









> Have you had a colonoscopy?


That is the one from the mouth right?? Yes i had that and that is how i found out i was LI.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

colonoscopy is from your bum hehe, I think it's an endoscopy through your mouth? (cant remember lol)Generally IBS is an exclusion diagnosis, they basically rule out anything else being wrong and diagnose you with it! They do have a new criterion that is based on symptoms however. Make sure you see your doc though and be certain nothing more is wrong with you (Im sure someone can point you in the right direction to the Rome criterion of diagnosing IBS)The thing with IBS is that it very well could be a circle of problems combining into one, but they havent quite figured that out yet. Unfortunantly that means more work for us patients! Food exclusion diets are really helpful, find out what your triggers could be. There are a variety of meds you can try, as well as natural supliments, Calcium is a big one on these boards, perhaps the LI could contribute to a calcium deficiency? There are also Flavanoids which Mark (overitnow) recommends. Unfortunantly, it's a matter of trial and error for most people, to find something that works. You just have to have patience and perserverence. If we could figure out what that one cause was for most people we wouldnt have such large discussions on here!Take a look around the boards, including the diarrhea meds board, you will find tons of info on what you can try, and also what to talk to your doctor about.Good luck! I know it can be frustrating but feel free to vent, ask tons of questions and chat, lots of very well informed people on this board.


----------



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> colonoscopy is from your bum hehe, I think it's an endoscopy through your mouth? (cant remember lol)


Well i have had the mouth one but not the bum one and i am not keen on getting a jab there







I am increasing my fibre in take so hopefully that will help me out.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

TeeZe-Boy said:


> I am increasing my fibre in take so hopefully that will help me out.


Increasing your fibre intake will make your diarrhea worse because fibre gets food moving through your digestive system faster.


----------



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

Haunted said:


> Increasing your fibre intake will make your diarrhea worse because fibre gets food moving through your digestive system faster.


Great.So how should my diet be?


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Haunted said:


> Increasing your fibre intake will make your diarrhea worse because fibre gets food moving through your digestive system faster.


Actually, that's not always true. For some reason, increasing fiber actually kept my IBS under control for years. Then all of a sudden it didn't any more; it just made everything worse.So by all means, try the fiber! But I think you'll have better luck with calcium.Angie in Texas, US


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Agreed, fibre actually can help, because it helps bulk up stool.If you are looking diet info you can try heather's sitewww.eatingforibs.comI found it helpful for foods to look out for, sometimes though you need an exclusion diet to find out what bugs you. But lots of helpful info on Heather's site.btw, Im not too keen about being poked there either!


----------



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

starrlamia said:


> Agreed, fibre actually can help, because it helps bulk up stool.If you are looking diet info you can try heather's sitewww.eatingforibs.comI found it helpful for foods to look out for, sometimes though you need an exclusion diet to find out what bugs you. But lots of helpful info on Heather's site.btw, Im not too keen about being poked there either!


I don't really think mine is IBS because at the moment i am unable to go!When i eventually do go







a whole lot does not happen. Also well i do go it is at the times i normally go.Should i take some sort of Fibre source such as http://www.metamucil.com/


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

Hi TeeZe-Boy, I am from Australia too, & I have had lots of colonoscopies. They are really nothing to worry about, as they give you this fab drug, & you go to sleep, & wake up feeling beaut! & you would NEVER know you have had anything done, believe me. The only yucky thing about them is the preparation for it, the D. you get with the stuff you have to drink is not pleasant. But it is worth getting it done, you seriously have to have any bad things ruled out. Please talk to your doc. Keep a diary for a few days, of your BM's & show doc, he should help you more. please dont be scared, nothing is as scary as your imagination. Cheers, anniemac


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

TeeZe-Boy said:


> I don't really think mine is IBS because at the moment i am unable to go!When i eventually do go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some folks have IBS with both diarrhea and constipation --- what a drag! I mean, at least I know what to depend on! But fiber should help. It's worth a try, at least. Good luck with this!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

Finally i found a doctor that knows what the hell he is talking about instead of giving the simple answer "You have IBS, eat alot of fibre. There is no fix for it."After 4 doctors finally i found one the does not believe in IBS and has found a fix for me and i am shocked that the doctor till now could not pick it up.I don't understand doctors terms up here it is in my own words...My feet have no arch which means that my body is not 100% straight and puts pressure on my spine and cause my insides not to function properly. The fix is Orthotics.I will keep you posted.


----------



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey people,Just giving you all a update with my IBS.I have now been using my Orthotics for a week and i feel 70% better so far, looking forward to the end result.Cheers


----------

